# How to install the Syndicate grille....



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

using L brackets...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

but what if we cut the brackets (the stock ones) when we put on the projector headlights?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> but what if we cut the brackets (the stock ones) when we put on the projector headlights?


put them back...j/k use the projector bracket and do the same


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> but what if we cut the brackets (the stock ones) when we put on the projector headlights?


You should still be able to do this with them. The brackets on the projectors and stock ones should be in the same position.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

No they aren't.
The holes for the OEM grill clips are on the aftermarket headlamps, however unlike USDM grill mounting plates, there is no 'blank piece of metal' between the upper and lower grill mount holes (the rectangular ones) to which you can drill an "L" bracket into. Something else, but very similar, would have to be made.

Seth


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

You guys make shit to complicated... The pic are correct either way. Tap a hole into the stock mounting brackets weather its aftermarket or stock. drill holes in gril to match and bolt up.... Nice job on the pics, I still can find mine...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you can do this unless your first pair of halos you took off the stock mounting brackets then on your second pair of halos you baught used from JayL had the halo brackets cut off, thus you have no bracket on your left side whatsoever.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

damn, i put my L-brackets in the bottom part...granted its kind of hard to bolt it in when its meshed but it works as well 
im probably gonna do the top too, its kind of wobbly with just the bottoms.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hmmm, I jus used zip-ties :thumbup:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

(me too)
when i said it was hard to bolt in with the mesh in place i really meant...nearly impossible. works fine though :thumbup:


----------

